# Systema Training In Tennessee



## harold (Apr 22, 2008)

Are there any Systema practitioners in West Tennessee? I live in the Memphis, Tennessee area and had an opportunity to attend a Systema seminar in 2005 in Missouri and meet Mr. Vasiliyev and would like to train some more in Systema.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 22, 2008)

Not that I am aware of. If you wish to train you will have to do it like so many have. Find some like minded people, attend as many seminars, Vladimir and other instructors as possible and visit Toronto once a year or more. Take notes, keep an open mind, watch lots of video, explore every option you can think of and train hard.  Learning is best done in a group so the first real step is getting some other folks involved. If you have not posted your information in the 'Training Partners' section of Vladimir's forum I suggest you do. 

Take care and best of luck,

Mark J.


----------



## harold (Apr 23, 2008)

Mark Jakabcsin said:


> Not that I am aware of. If you wish to train you will have to do it like so many have. Find some like minded people, attend as many seminars, Vladimir and other instructors as possible and visit Toronto once a year or more. Take notes, keep an open mind, watch lots of video, explore every option you can think of and train hard. Learning is best done in a group so the first real step is getting some other folks involved. If you have not posted your information in the 'Training Partners' section of Vladimir's forum I suggest you do.
> 
> Take care and best of luck,
> 
> Mark J.


I have 2 of the videos;Systema Hand to Hand and Escape from Holds.Any suggestions on more videos  or books to add to my collection?


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 25, 2008)

Harold,
In my opinion the next purchase should be the breathing book and possibly the dvd. Then perhaps 'Contact, Impact & Control' or 'Summit of the Masters'. Emmanuel also has an excellent video out called 'Training at Fightclub'. After that I suggest purchasing the dvd's that you are most interested in. If you can make the trip up to Louisville to train with Bill P some that would be a huge help. Or if you have enough guys perhaps you can have Bill come to you. Some hands on with an instructor will greatly help you understand and apply the material covered in the dvds and so much more. Best of luck. 

Mark J.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

harold said:


> I have 2 of the videos;Systema Hand to Hand and Escape from Holds.Any suggestions on more videos or books to add to my collection?


 

I reccomend that you get Summit of Masters and the Systema Breathing book/dvd combo.  There's tons of material between those items and you'll have plenty to work on until you can get to another seminar.

David


----------



## Chaim Mandel (Aug 9, 2015)

harold said:


> Are there any Systema practitioners in West Tennessee? I live in the Memphis, Tennessee area and had an opportunity to attend a Systema seminar in 2005 in Missouri and meet Mr. Vasiliyev and would like to train some more in Systema.


Hi there. A female student of mine will be moving to Memphis soon and is looking for a Systema school. If you know of anything, please contact me. Thank you.


harold said:


> Are there any Systema practitioners in West Tennessee? I live in the Memphis, Tennessee area and had an opportunity to attend a Systema seminar in 2005 in Missouri and meet Mr. Vasiliyev and would like to train some more in Systema.


----------

